# Salt water croc vs Shark battle



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

*Saltwater Croc vs Shark: who would win?*​
Croc266.67%Shark133.33%


----------



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

Was watching a fascinating documentary about Saltwater crocodiles (Austrailan) and having seen one in real life attack and eat a cow, I know how much respect they deserve whilst I was working out there.

Knowing that these creatures fearlessly enter the oceans, and the fact that both have evolved for 1000's of years, I was wondering how a salty would fair with a shark attack? Who would win?


----------



## davenia7 (Jan 30, 2007)

The shark would never see the croc coming.


----------



## toffee (Feb 11, 2006)

depends on which type of shark and who attrack first.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

The General Aquaria Discussion area is reserved for Aquarium or related discussions only. All other discussions are not allowed regardless of merit. Please keep to Aquarium related topics. Thanks for the consideration in this matter.


----------

